# Seiko Kinetic Gmt 100 Meter Cal. 5M65-0A80



## JTKM_DM33925 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was given this watch a couple of years ago. Since I have no idea of the price and I can't find this specific watch on Seiko's Web-site, I am unable to list it for insurance purposes. Does anyone know the value of this particular watch?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

JTKM_DM33925 said:


> I can't find this specific watch on Seiko's Web-site ....


Instead of searching on 5M65-0A80, try googling the product code: *SAGD001* :umnik2: Is this your watch ? 










Source: http://forums2.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1251765


----------



## JTKM_DM33925 (Jun 9, 2010)

No not my watch. Thanks anyway.

My watch is black, metal band. Seiko, at top of face. Under the pinon are the words (top to bottom): Kinetic, GMT, 100 M. Also on the face, to the upper left of the word Seiko is:INDICATOR.

This watch has the setting **** and a push button to actuate the Indicator. The indicator tells how much power is in the capacitor.

Thanks again,


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

JTKM_DM33925 said:


> No not my watch. Thanks anyway.
> 
> My watch is black, metal band. Seiko, at top of face. Under the pinon are the words (top to bottom):
> 
> Kinetic, GMT, 100 M. Also on the face, to the upper left of the word Seiko is: INDICATOR.


Well it might have helped if you'd given the correct model code in the first place. :wallbash:

Not 5M65-0A*8*0 .... but 5M65-0A*B*0 










Product code for this one is *SUN005P1* .... suggest you go google it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

didn't I post about these just last weekend?  SUN005, SUN007, SUN009, SUN010 ... Very interesting looking watches (cases a wee bit too Red October for me), and damnably affordable for a GMT watch (US$188 or so for the black "Ion" on Amazon when I was looking).

(looks up saved manual)

Oh, and that's not what REALLY interested me. What REALLY INTERESTED ME is that you set the 24H hand and minute hand to desired local or remote time, then press in (did I mention it does sweep second hacking?), then pull to the first stop(?) and set the 12H (local) hour hand. This allows you to *set your watch to any desired local time without interrupting the minutes or seconds*. Truly a traveler's watch. I like the 24H hand on the SUN009 almost to the point of replacing the SUN007's little triangular one with it.

Mates, there are times when I want to raise a toast to the Seiko designers/engineers. They do things The Right Way on some watches.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> didn't I post about these just last weekend?  SUN005, SUN007, SUN009, SUN010 ...


You did ?  Sure it was on this forum ? :lookaround:

'Shag' certainly posted something about SUN005 a couple of weeks ago: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54660


----------



## JTKM_DM33925 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you very much, I obviously need better glasses to read the back of the watch.

I will try the product code that you sent.

I appreciate your help.

JTKM


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > didn't I post about these just last weekend?  SUN005, SUN007, SUN009, SUN010 ...
> ...


Oh. Um. Erm. I SAW that thread, and researched, and posted something on AMAZON for buyers who were asking discussing the 009 and 010 fright computer functions.



JTKM_DM33925 said:


> Thank you very much, I obviously need better glasses to read the back of the watch.


Oh, I see your question now. You can find the price on Amazon, or via Froogle. I wouldn't insure it myself, not worth the extra rider cost. And once you get your answer, you might lose the affection for the gift. Proceed with caution.


----------



## JTKM_DM33925 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks very much to all. After I received the proper product code (I was reading the model # wrong), I immediately found the information that I needed. I was very surprised at the price, I never thought that the watch was that expensive. The person (my younger brother) must have put great effort into saving the money for the gift, as he is not that well-off.

Again, my appreciation to all concerned with this topic.

Best regards,

JTKM


----------



## JTKM_DM33925 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks very much to all. After I received the proper product code (I was reading the model # wrong), I immediately found the information that I needed. I was very surprised at the price, I never thought that the watch was that expensive. The person (my younger brother) must have put great effort into saving the money for the gift, as he is not that well-off.

Again, my appreciation to all concerned with this topic.

Best regards,

JTKM


----------

